# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  مشکل در اتصال به mlab از طریق هاست

## png_92

سلام
من سعی کردم با php به mlab وصل شم. با دستور زیر :
$connection = new MongoClient('mongodb://<user>:<pass>@ds051605.mlab.com:51605/db');این کد در سیستم خودم کانکت میشه به اون سرور ولی وقتی فایل رو در هاست قرار میدم هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته و خطای 500 میده.
چرا؟
با این طریقه اتصال که نیازی نیست اون هاست مانگو رو ساپورت کرده باشه؟

----------


## png_92

مشکل از نصب نبودن اکستنشن مانگو تو هاسته ..

----------

